#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  What is the teaching scene currently like in Vietnam?

## traveler

What monthly salary can I expect to earn with over 4 years teaching experience (Math and English) under my belt?  What schools should I apply to?  avoid??

I am specifically interested in teaching students from ages 10 to elderly. Not too keen on teaching the little ones.

I am mostly interested in Saigon and surrounding cities (Nha Trang, most notably)

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

do you mean english teaching ? (cos cannot help if so)

----------


## traveler

> do you mean english teaching ? (cos cannot help if so)


Math would be fine.  What have you taught in Vietnam, KW?

----------


## traveler

I am curious to know why this thread was moved here? I thought it was in the right place?

----------


## kingwilly

dunno why it was moved, guess cos it looks like a question about vietnam in general. rather than an informative thread about teaching.




> Math would be fine. What have you taught in Vietnam, KW?


I havn't taught myself in Vietnam, however, have lived there and know some people that teach there. 

Math jobs in international schools, more or less similar to the international schools in thailand, probably not as many in number, there is 2 good international schools in Hanoi, and couple more in Saigon.

Conditions, package, requirements etc, pretty much the usual. not exactly sure what you are asking...

----------


## traveler

> I havn't taught myself in Vietnam, however, have lived there and know some people that teach there. 
> 
> Math jobs in international schools, more or less similar to the international schools in thailand, probably not as many in number, there is 2 good international schools in Hanoi, and couple more in Saigon.
> 
> Conditions, package, requirements etc, pretty much the usual. not exactly sure what you are asking...


I just wanted to get an idea of what the current salary range and benefits are like there - Thanks KW.

**Note to the Admin**: You can disregard my comment on why it was moved here, I understand now.

----------


## kingwilly

Decent international school (requires a pesky degree in teaching) probably 30K-60K per year (after tax) as base salary (housing, medical flights etc on top)

----------


## blackgang

I got $3500+ US a month and we taught some of them fuckers not to fuck with the bull or you get the horn..

I don't know if they let me back in or not as I never cleared Immigration when  left, so maybe thy think i am overstay on my resident visa which ran out in 1970

----------


## spiff

Isn't milkdude tefling in 'nam?

----------


## traveler

> probably 30K-60K per year (after tax) as base salary (housing, medical flights etc on top)


 I am assuming this is in baht?

----------


## spiff

Maybe per month in Baht.

----------


## traveler

> Maybe per month in Baht.


Sounds about right.  What's your location, spiff?

----------


## spiff

I am not teaching, just going by what I've heard - for _Thailand_. But I believe for a reputable international school it could well be above 60k, and for a provincial state school as low as one agrees, 10-20k is considered a good salary by Thai standards.

----------


## nikko

don't think so. He meant $$ per annum.  At an international school, not a tefl institute.

----------


## kingwilly

> I am assuming this is in baht?


 :Confused: 






> don't think so. He meant $$ per annum. At an international school, not a tefl insitute.


correct.

the key words may have been good, international and school.

in my case, I suppose I should have been alerted to his key words of 'teaching scene' .... makes it sounds like a dance club or summtink,

----------


## blackgang

But for SPIFF, 10 or 20k a month is high and 'teaching scene' is about correct when you figure all it covers is cheap booze, drugs and rock and roll with young boys.
Standard fare for brain damaged folks. Check his comments on here and it will verify what he has left.

----------

